# Milk



## Elvia1023

I figured this may help out any guys who want to avoid dairy milk and try an alternative but haven't got round to trying different ones. Obviously there is lactose free milk and you can also take various digestive enzymes that include lactase. However for people interested in various other milks I will go over a quick run through. 

Before starting the brand is a massive factor as I have come across some of the same types of milks that taste completely different. Moreover the macronutrients and calorie total can also be very different so always check the labels. 

It's also worth stating most of these milks are mainly just water with a small % of paste added. I mainly done this as I love my cereal and wanted to find some good milks to go with them. I know guys who do egg whites with cereal but there is no way I can do that. I want good results but I also like to enjoy my food and wouldn't ruin my bowl of coco pops with egg whites  

Soya Milk- for me tastes like crap and I am not a fan but I know many who like it. Usually about 40 cals per 100ml but it can vary.

Almond Milk- this varies so much from brand to brand. I prefer a sweetened version. Generally they contain a small amount of fat and a tiny amount of carbs. I use a brand that contains stevia for example and is only 13 calories per 100ml. Whereas others can be 60+ calories per 100ml. One brand I have used was a mix of almond and coconut and was nice but higher calories. This is a great choice for smoothies if you want them to be thicker/creamier.

Rice Milk- usually about 45 cals per 100ml. This is pretty much all carbs and higher sugar and tastes sweeter. You may get 1g fat per 100ml and no protein. Tastes very nice and is decent with cereal. Makes a good choice for post workout cereal lovers who want a higher carb/sugar cereal meal. I like this with cereals such as rice krispies.

Oat Milk- Usually all carbs with 1g fat. Tastes decent and goes well in smoothies.

Hemp Milk- Tastes ok and is like others being mainly fat and carb based with approx 30 calories per 100ml.

Cashew Milk- My 2nd favourite and tastes great especially when cold. Very creamy and thick so works well with smoothies. I usually add this to some oats, 1 banana, mixed berries and 40-50g protein from synthepure. My one is 49 cals per 100ml consisting of 2.5g fat, 0.5g sat fat, 4.5g carbs, 2.4g sugar, 1.6g fibre and 1.2g protein per 100ml.

Coconut Milk- My fav by far and tastes great when cold (all these milks taste better cold). The coconut flavour goes great with chocolate cereal. I use 2 brands and both are very low in calories. My fav is made by Alpro and is actually a blend of coconut and rice milk. It's called Alpro coconut original and is only 20 cals per 100ml consisting of 0.9g fat (0.9 sat fat), 2.7g carbs, 1.9g sugar and 0.1g protein. I use this in smoothies or with certain cereals (coco pops, rice krispies, shredded wheat etc).

Just a little run through and if you ever feel like a change there are some good options out there. Especially good for guys who eat a lot of cereal or make smoothies.


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## striffe

I have started using almond milk for cereal and protein shakes. I don't mind the taste and it's good with my protein. I will try some of the others.


----------



## AGGRO

Never tried coconut milk but it sounds nice.


----------



## Elvia1023

striffe said:


> I have started using almond milk for cereal and protein shakes. I don't mind the taste and it's good with my protein. I will try some of the others.



I like both Alpro Almond Original and Unsweetened milks. Although for taste the original is much better. Even with the added sugar it's still only 24 calories per 100ml whereas the unsweetened version is 13 calories. I should also give another mention about the oat original as I really started enjoying that one. That contains more calories (42 per 100ml) but is a nice alternative. Moving forward I think as I diet I will stick to coconut and almond.


----------



## AGGRO

I tried coconut milk and I am a fan. It tastes how you would expect it to taste. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## Elvia1023

AGGRO said:


> I tried coconut milk and I am a fan. It tastes how you would expect it to taste. Thanks for posting about it.



No problem. That's the one I have the most now. I generally have that with any cereal or as a drink alone. I usually have almond milk in my smoothies. I have had some dairy milk today but don't have much these days.


----------



## somedeafguy

well i eat a lot of spicy food so i drink milk to ease the pain.


----------



## ASHOP

somedeafguy said:


> well i eat a lot of spicy food so i drink milk to ease the pain.



Use some Rantidine or Nexium and say goodbye to the heartburn.


----------



## GearPro

I’m lactose intolerant, so I’ve tried about all the different non dairy mills on the market. Or at least the one's that are available in my area. My favorite is cashew milk, followed by coconut milk. Almond is a distant third. Oat and rice both taste good, I just don’t want all the carbs. Soy and hemp are both pretty bad unless they are sweetened and flavored. 

For anyone else that’s lactose intolerant and wants “real” milk, give goat milk a try. It contains no lactose and can be easily digested by anyone that can’t do cows milk. It can be expensive, and the taste varies greatly by brand. The first one I tried tasted like a petting zoo. Literally. It was like trying to drink milk that smelled exactly like a petting zoo. Worst thing ever. Tried a different brand that, I think, pasture feeds their goats instead of just penning them up and feeding them whatever. It tasted much better, but the store stopped carrying it.


----------



## Viking

GearPro said:


> I’m lactose intolerant, so I’ve tried about all the different non dairy mills on the market. Or at least the one's that are available in my area. My favorite is cashew milk, followed by coconut milk. Almond is a distant third. Oat and rice both taste good, I just don’t want all the carbs. Soy and hemp are both pretty bad unless they are sweetened and flavored.
> 
> For anyone else that’s lactose intolerant and wants “real” milk, give goat milk a try. It contains no lactose and can be easily digested by anyone that can’t do cows milk. It can be expensive, and the taste varies greatly by brand. The first one I tried tasted like a petting zoo. Literally. It was like trying to drink milk that smelled exactly like a petting zoo. Worst thing ever. Tried a different brand that, I think, pasture feeds their goats instead of just penning them up and feeding them whatever. It tasted much better, but the store stopped carrying it.



I tried goats milk once and never liked it. The same for goats cheese as well. Cashew milk sounds like it would be nice.


----------



## Elvia1023

When I was in the UK I tried Alpro's hazelnut milk and it tastes great. It has to be ice cold though. These days I still mainly have sweetened coconut and almond milk.


----------



## Victory

I thought coconut milk would have more fat in. I will try it out. I like chocolate and coconut protein so the idea of using it in chocolate cereal sounds nice.


----------



## SURGE

I am a big fan of almond milk. Gonna try cashew milk to see the difference.


----------



## GearPro

Viking said:


> I tried goats milk once and never liked it. The same for goats cheese as well. Cashew milk sounds like it would be nice.



I’ve been eating a fair amount of goat cheese lately and have found that it varies dramatically in taste from one brand to another.


----------



## Angvel2381

I have tried coconut milk that's in a can and in a carton. I find the one in the can to be a bit on the fatty side, however I do prefer it over oat milk


----------



## javman

For all those types of "milk" listed you also need to know if your genetically equipped to digest those types of milk. This has made a difference for me and others I've talked to. Good info by the way!


----------



## GearPro

javman said:


> For all those types of "milk" listed you also need to know if your genetically equipped to digest those types of milk. This has made a difference for me and others I've talked to. Good info by the way!



What is that even supposed to mean? Genetically equipped to digest oat milk? It’s powdered oats and water. Almond milk is just almond flour that’s been soaked in water. Same for cashew milk, etc. If you can digest nuts ( and unless you have a free nut allergy, you can) then you can digest the milk. If we were talking about unicorn milk, then yeah, sure, you might want to get some genetic testing done before you try it. But, watery almond powder? Sorry but there’s no genetic marker that will make you “sensitive” to digesting it.


----------



## javman

Certain blood types can only digest or breakdown certain "milks"!


----------



## GearPro

javman said:


> Certain blood types can only digest or breakdown certain "milks"!



Is there any actual science you can link to that supports this statement?


----------



## javman

Not doing homework for anyone else! I know what works for me and those that I help in their contest prep. Some are national level competitors but very close friends!


----------

